# Food Safe Finishes



## WoodenRambo (Nov 2, 2012)

I am looking to make my first cutting board. I have looked into many of the projects on Lumberjocks and it seems that the majority of people use a beeswax/mineral oil mixture to finish there boards. My question is what beeswax do I use. I was looking at the briwax beeswax but it has a warning on it that it is harmful/fatal if swallowed. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Try:

http://smile.amazon.com/100%25-ORGANIC-Hand-Poured-Beeswax/dp/B00455IWK6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415285547&sr=8-1&keywords=beeswax


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You really don't need the beeswax….Just use plain ole' mineral oil….Put a heavy first coat on, let it soak into the wood, wipe it down, and do this about 4-5 times until the wood won't take anymore…..Wipe it down, and let it dry….You may notice some "beeding" of oil…..Just keep wiping till it quits..and let it dry….I never use beeswax….But if you do, you can mix some wax with the m.o., heat it till the wax melts, and apply as mentioned.


----------



## jkn09 (Oct 20, 2014)

I've only made one, but it was this week so it's fresh on my mind. I used Howard's Butcher Block Conditioner. It's mineral oil mixed with wax. I put 3-4 coats on and it looks great. I obviously can't speak to the longevity though.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Look around for beekeepers in your area and buy from them.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Get the bees wax from local bee keepers or you can buy it from Woodcraft or other on line places. Use only 100% bees wax.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

I've asked a lot of the professionals about this and they mostly say the same thing. go to your local drugstore, go to the laxatives and buy a 99 cent bottle of pure mineral oil. it's cheap and it works just as good as any finish out there for butchers blocks and best of all it's pure and has no taste or scent whatsoever.


----------

